# Electrical in "I. Basic Engineering concepts"



## uzairsyedahmed (Oct 4, 2013)

The outline for the exam mentions Electrical concepts. Would chapter 67 suffice or would that be redundant? electricity wasnt my forte in undergrad and I am wondering what is the difficulty of EE questions that come.

Thanks!


----------



## sycamore PE (Oct 6, 2013)

I remember power correction factors. I don't have my MERM, so I have no clue which chapter is which. The stuff in the MERM was sufficient for me. Know both AC and DC.


----------

